# 28 Rsds



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I am in the process of purchasing a 2006, 28 RSDS and before I sign the final papers next week I'm hoping to get some feedback. Will I be happy with it? I have a 28' Layton with bunks and had to cut a hole through the bulkhead between the bottom bunk and the dinette so my 15 year-old-son could sleep there - he's 6'4" and still growing. I'm 6'5" and growing sideways so we really need a little more room.

I fell in love with the Outback the minute I walked in and the 7' botom bunks in the RSDS seem to be made just for us. Does anyone know what the weight rating for the rear slide is? Currently, we all (me, the wife, 15 year-old son and 12 year-old son) always have a blast cuddling on the queen bed in our Layton and torturing my wife by tickling her. (And yes, amazingly, my oldest boy still enjoys camping with us) We want to be able to continue the torture on the rear slide queen.







Will it hold us? (under 800 pounds total - I'm the fat one) The four bunks will enable the boys to easily bring a friend each. Will we be cramped or will we have enough room? Anybody have any experience with the 28 RSDS?

And, one last question - Winter camping! We go all the time and every time the temperature drops below 10 degrees I have to crawl in the snow under the camper and place a propane heater under the fresh water tank to keep it from freezing. I then have to check it constantly. I'm hoping the sealed tanks of the Outback will eliminate that job and I can get back to just sending my wife out in the snow to walk the dog while I have my coffee.







Anybody have any winter camping experience in the Outback?


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Welcome to the forum.

Don't know how much the rear slide bed will hold, but based on the design and components would suspect it's quite a bit. But don't put that much load on the rear slide bed unless it's extended. (There has been discussion about whether the bed should have any load on it while it's in.)

Concerning the tanks freezing or not freezing, it seems that not too many Outbackers are camping at 10 degrees. Last week there was discussion about the "heated underbelly" that you may have seen in Keystone literature. Consensus is that most of the heat under the floor (where the tanks are) is radiant heat and that it may be insufficient for really cold temperatures. A comment was made about putting some sort of tank heating pads down there when temps are cold, which apparently are designed for that purpose.

Hope that the new Outback will handle both of your concerns.

Bill


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome sattlesey to the group.
I would think the rear slide fully extended should hold the weight mentioned
I have seen some pretty big people with the queen rear slide.
As for the bunks have your son lay on the bunk to see if he feels comfortable in it.
And about winter camping.
I not sure never done it.
I don't think the outback is made for extreme cold weather.
Sure the underbelly is enclosed but that is raident heat.
Just my 2 cents

Don


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Welcome also,

As far as the bed capacity, there is a weight rating in the paperwork you will receive when you get your rig. I'd dig through my stuff but I'm too lazy right now to go out and find it and anyway I have a smaller TT. If you can't find it let me know and I'll look mine up. Also, I wouldnâ€™t use the bed regardless of the weight, when the slide is in. You can look at the rails that support it and the #8 screws that hold the rails up and see that it wouldnâ€™t work. You can although do a mod to make a support under the slide that in my opinion would allow you to use it while it is in.

As far as the winter camping, it sounds like you got this thing down pretty good however; I agree with Don. I'm not so sure that the OB is made for temps. as extreme as you are talking.

The insulation underneath is really pretty minimal for such harsh conditions and even if your pips didn't freeze in the middle of the night I'd be concerned about the rubber seals around the slides. I've never checked mine in extremely cold weather but I would bet dollars to donuts that they probably get pretty rigid and so either wouldn't seal right and/or may damage them as you slide the slides in and out.

The other thing here is, even if the OB held up to those temps. wouldnâ€™t you have to winterize every time you came back? You're a better man than I my friend unless, do you maybe get the DW to do it? How do you do that? I need lessons!

But hay, what do I know, I'm a fair weather camper because I would never be able to get the DW to go out with the dog while I sat drinking beer in the TT.

Good luck and let us know how it goes if you do go out in those 10 degree temps.

Bill


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

bill_pfaff said:


> Welcome also,
> 
> As far as the bed capacity, there is a weight rating in the paperwork you will receive when you get your rig. I'd dig through my stuff but I'm too lazy right now to go out and find it and anyway I have a smaller TT. If you can't find it let me know and I'll look mine up. Also, I wouldnâ€™t use the bed regardless of the weight, when the slide is in. You can look at the rails that support it and the #8 screws that hold the rails up and see that it wouldnâ€™t work. You can although do a mod to make a support under the slide that in my opinion would allow you to use it while it is in.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bill. Yeah the seals will be a consideration I guess. We'll still be going, I just have to be prepared for my wife to be out there warming them up with the hair dryer before I retract the slide - hey, that's why I had to get the generator - the hair dryer!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Welcome sattlesey to the group.
> I would think the rear slide fully extended should hold the weight mentioned
> I have seen some pretty big people with the queen rear slide.
> As for the bunks have your son lay on the bunk to see if he feels comfortable in it.
> ...


Thanks Don. Hey, if my son can sleep with his head coming through the hole I cut in the bulkhead, I'm sure he'll be able to sleep in a seven foot bunk - at least I sure hope so. If he grows beyond 6'6" I don't think anything I do will accomodate him. He just better keep playing basketball.

I'm pretty amazed at how friendly everyone seems to be in here. All the posts I read before signing up were very friendly and helpful. Outbackers must be special breed.

Scott


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Scott,

Welcome to the site. And thank you for the "special breed" comment. Most people just say that we are alittle strange!!























Good luck with your new Outback. As for the 10 degree camping...you are on your own!!!

Gary


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Scott, Wecome to outbackers.com! action

Be sure you search the mods for the king bed mod a couple of us did on the queen slider. I'm also 6'4" and this mod was a must. After looking at all the pictures, let me know if you have any questions.

For winter camping, you'll probably want to insulate the rear slider, I've seen a couple of different mods on that one.

Enjoy!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, sattlesey!* action

I think you would love the 28RS-DS. It is a great layout! We have had up to 12 people in ours (6 adults & 6 kids), and not felt crowded at all. No, they were not all staying with us, but we ended up there for a long evening of bad weather, and did not get the sardine feeling at all.

As far as the weight rating of the rear bed is concerned, I would want to see that in writing. I have heard numbers all over the place, so until I saw something 'official' I would be cautious. One thing I know for sure, you can not use it in the retracted position. I'm gonna guess that the weight issue may not be that way for long anyway. I can't imagine your 6'4" fifteen year old is going to be into cuddling and tickling for much longer anyway... At least not with Mom and Dad!









While the Outback seems reasonably suited for cold weather camping, I would think sub 10 degree temperatures would be an extreme test for any RV!







I can not, in all honesty, recommend the Outback in those conditions.

Good luck in your purchase, and...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi Scott
Glad to hear that your 15yr. old still enjoys camping.
Our 15yr.old daughter still enjoys it also.
But DW fears the day its going to change
The Outbackers are not a special breed.
We are a very big extended family









Don


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

hi scott action

welcome to the outbacker family.

congrats on choosing a outback







you won't be sorry, and the layton will be a distant memory









darrel


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Welcome aboard, you will be very happy with your TT.

I do camp in low temps with mine. I do not go below 15 without it being winterized. Last week, mid Sept., we were in snow and temps dipped into the 20's several nights in a row in Central Colorado. The heater kept up and the day time warming left the camper safe. I left the bathroom door open and also on one cold night I opened all cabinet doors and took the cover off of the water pump cabinet to maintain heat in them. Used a generator a few hours a day to recharge the batteries for the next night.

Several of my concerns in the lower temperatures are not necessarily the tanks but the drain plugs, the outside shower, the water pump area and the pipes close to the walls under the cabinets. The tanks may survive in the floor for a short trip but the other lines won't so you will be shut down anyway with a single broken line. Also remember while traveling your heater will not be on so the temps in the camper will dip to the outside temp over time. If that is below freezing pipes will freeze eventually.

I use the OB during the late hunting seasons much like if I were tent camping. It is a bed, kitchen and somewhere to get out of the cold. All lines are winterized and not used. The water is stored in a container on the counter. Extra water is carried in 5 gallon jugs and kept inside the camper. There is a porta potty in the bath on the tub shelf for late night emergencies. The heater runs all night to keep it at a comfortable 45 - 50 degrees. Generator also runs all night, usually connected to several campers.

I do not recommend going out for several nights below 15 degrees without it being winterized. You will quickly be turned off on winter camping and then stop doing it. That is not a good option. It is another season and really a great one to be camping in, if you are prepared and realize it will be a little different as far as those little luxuries go.

The seals on the slides are a concern also. Try to use the slides after the sun has been on them for a little while if you can. So far no problems.

This winter season I am looking at one of the instant hot water machines that Cabelas and Camping World carry. Haven't used one so not sure how well they work. Little spendy. I am also considering the ceramic heater idea that I read on another thread, great idea I thought to take the load off the forced air heater.

Minor adjustments in your camping style but still a beautiful time of year to camp if your prepared!!

Take care and have fun!! sunny


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

That post from Colorado Outbacker is a good one. I needed that info too since I haven't taken ours out in real cold weather yet.

The 28RSDS wll hold a lot of people. When we boondock, boys go outside, girls can go inside. That keeps the precious fresh water from being flushed into the black tank, and ensures we don't have black tank overload.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Colorado Outbacker said:


> Welcome aboard, you will be very happy with your TT.
> 
> I do camp in low temps with mine. I do not go below 15 without it being winterized. Last week, mid Sept., we were in snow and temps dipped into the 20's several nights in a row in Central Colorado. The heater kept up and the day time warming left the camper safe. I left the bathroom door open and on one cold night I opened all cabinet doors and the took the cover off of the water pump cabinet to maintain heat in them. Used generator a few hours a day to recharge the batteries for the next night.
> 
> ...


Thanks Colorado - very informative. It's rare that the temps drop below 20 when we camp, but it does happen. Been doing it for years so I make sure the black and gray tanks have antifreeze in them. I always open the cabinet doors at night, but I never thought about the water line drain plugs. I'll have to give that one a think. If those are the only two exposed pipes, I might just wrap them with 12 volt heat tape. I'll have a better idea when I get her home and have the opportunity to crawl under and take a look.

I'm real excited about it. More than any other trailer I've bought. I've had two popups (total of 14 years) and a Layton 28' TT for the last three years. The Outback has so much more room than my Layton. Now I just hope the Outback comes in before we go camping for Columbus Day weekend. It would be just my luck that it's not in in time and I have to take the Layton (we're already booked with friends) and I end up damaging it or something happens - and there goes my trade-in value. Oh, well, I'll try to think positive thoughts. action

Scott


----------

